# I'm looking for pre-made picture frames for hanging on the wall



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Hobby Lobby, used to have both.
Pre made, and custom made.

And there used to be Frame Shops, in most communities, even smaller cities, look in the Yellow Pages, remember them?


ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Use a search engine on your browser.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Goodwill and salvation army. You can spray paint them to get the color you want.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

second the Goodwill. Also just buy some cheap pictures anywhere and use the the frames and glass.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Colbyt said:


> second the Goodwill. Also just buy some cheap pictures anywhere and use the the frames and glass.


Done that several times. Even cut them down to smaller size.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Done that several times. Even cut them down to smaller size.


It's like asking for tips on where to buy marble tile and being told cut and polish my own rocks instead.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Ronnie833 said:


> It's like asking for tips on where to buy marble tile and being told cut and polish my own rocks instead.


Well … not really. You can buy pictures at goodwill for about $5-$7 dollars. Knock the miters apart, recut on a miter saw. Great way to practice detailed cutting for cheap. A dab of glue and a brad nailer to put it back together.


----------



## archithab9 (Dec 28, 2021)

You can try online. There is a number of options and you may like some new photo frames also.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

archithab9 said:


> You can try online. There is a number of options and you may like some new photo frames also.


Thank you. I'll try the Internet.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Why not make them yourself? Find a DIY tutorial on YouTube, and you are ready to go. Picture frames are not rocket science


----------

